# Interceptar transmisiones de cámaras wi-fi, 1,2-2,4 MHz.



## UNABOMBER (May 13, 2008)

Buenas !
En primer lugar saludos.
Me gustaría saber si alguien sabe como podría hacer para captar imágenes de cámaras que transmitan vía Wifi,1,2 -2,4 MHz desde el ordenador portátil
Qué accesorios debería añadirle a éste para ver en pantalla lo que transmiten las cámaras de los alrededores?
Muchas gracias !


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 25, 2008)

jajaja.

Con ese nick te van a meter en cana.

Se puede acceder a las imágenes desde cualquier PC en la misma red simplemente entrando la dirección IP local. Para poder acceder desde cualquier ordenador del planeta se introduce la dirección IP pública (WAN), seguida del puerto que se ha asignado a la cámara. Esto permite poder acceder a las imágenes de varias cámaras en la misma red de forma remota. 

Ahora como cualquier cosa que este en red, se les puede asignar cleves de acceso, con distintos niveles de seguridad, y ahi estas en el horno.

En principio tendrias que tener acceso a la red wifi donde la camara pertenece, deahi en mas charlamos.


----------



## electrodan (May 25, 2008)

Un router wi-fi al pc, no me preguntes de software.
Me parece que te equivocaste con la frecuencia, estos aparatos suelen transmitir en 2.4 ghz.


----------



## Courage_faces (Oct 13, 2008)

jajaja.....evidentemente no te has informaciónrmado mucho de la materia....span


----------

